# 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*1986 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics*

Well I have lurked here for a while and thought I would go ahead and post up a thread about my Quantum project.








I have had over 20 V-dubs, water and aircoolers, but this is my first Syncro. I found it in Tennessee, VERY little rust, some surface scratches and a few spots in the rear quarters. Anyway, my plan is to repaint, customize the suspension a little higher, custom tube bumpers, kayak and bike rack, lights, basicaly kind of an off-road rally mad-max look.








Any helpfull information or insults will be taken gatefully.








































And this my current daily driver, for sale if anyone is interested it is in the classifieds.








_Modified by the-vwjedi at 3:13 PM 10-15-2007_

_Modified by the-vwjedi at 6:42 PM 11-19-2007_


_Modified by the-vwjedi at 4:27 PM 12-13-2007_


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (the-vwjedi)*

This past week I removed the bumpers, pulled off all the trim, badges and stuff. Getting ready for paint and REALLY like the naked look, getting excited about the tube bumper idea.


----------



## shepworldwide (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (the-vwjedi)*

looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
too bad it doesn't snow in fl
keep us updated


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (shepworldwide)*

Well no we don't worry too much about snow, but we do have *ALOT* of sandy beaches and camp trails.
Thanks for the nice words. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dubbin_B4 (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (the-vwjedi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the-vwjedi* »_ I REALLY like the naked look, 

Yea i really like being naked too. thats why i have a room dedicated to being naked in my house.


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (eurowner)*

We don't have salted roads (obviously) but we do have like 100% humidity and salty wind from beaches, so yeah I am trying to get rid of all signs of rust issues now befor putting her on the road full time.

Yeah I've got one of those cheapy sandblasters from Home Depot and a 20 gal compressor, I got more sand in my collar than on the floor of my garage.







Despite wearing a hood shield.
Why do you ask?


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (eurowner)*

Hmmm? Like sand in CV joints? 
Well I tried to point away from brake lines/axle boots/stuff like that. 
We'll see.










_Modified by the-vwjedi at 1:34 PM 11-14-2007_


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (the-vwjedi)*

Did some more "stripping" this week, removed all door handles. There are only 2 screws holding these on, one inside door edge and the other behind the chrome trim. Now is a good time to clean up the mechanicals with dgreaser and apply some white lithium grease to the strike points, this only takes about an hour if anyone has some stiff handles.
















Looks like I'll be doing some welding after all, found some rust in rear quarter panels.
















Driver side is worse. Seems like some stock "mudguards" would have prevented most of this!!??
















I also removed the sun roof and roof rack, which of course requires pulling the headliner. There are ALOT of clips that break easily and the "oh sh*t handles", sunvisors and rear view mirror that have to be removed. No more rust found and all drain lines look good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Not alot of advice here except take your time.


----------



## Passat94VR6 (Jul 7, 2007)

omg, why would you strip this thing!!!!??? Until I see the finished product, I'm gonna say right now that you ruined a perfectly good - and rare- automobile for some stupid project, sorry.


----------



## gooferrinho (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (the-vwjedi)*

Oh men! I can´t wait to see the finish results! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SauerKraut (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (the-vwjedi)*

Excellent.
Here's my 86, with driving lights and a 2 inch lift:








It awaits some resto work in a couple months. 
Best car Ive ever driven in the snow.
Keep the 10v running cool and drive within the powerband and itll run for ever and get you there faster than you might think.


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (SauerKraut)*

Saurkraut- Your QSW looks great mang! It's an inspiration to see. How did you do the lift? I was thinking of removing and rewelding the spring perches higher in the back, You find taller springs?
"omg, why would you strip this thing!!!!??? Until I see the finished product, I'm gonna say right now that you ruined a perfectly good - and rare- automobile for some stupid project, sorry."
I guess there's a hater in every crowd.







I am stripping it to do a REAL paintjob, not some Macco "scuff 'n shoot". The orig. paint was scatterd with rock chips, scratches and as mentioned some rust that needs repair. Sorry I'm not into the "patina" look. I am trying to return this car to the road for another 20 years. I think the results will be quite nice.


----------



## boardrider247 (Sep 19, 2005)

I like where you guys are going with your QSW's.
I have one that I will be starting on in the next week or so but it's in far worse shape then these are. So I think my body will get more of a rhino liner treatment. 
I'm also interested in how to lift my car any info would be great.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (the-vwjedi)*

I think I know this car. Did it spend some time in Nashville?


----------



## tochtli83 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (antichristonwheels)*

GAMBIT bought it in Atlanta, moved it to Knoxville, and apparently sold it to this fellow.


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (tochtli83)*

Yeah, Gambit420 is who sold it to me. I hate to bash members online, It is a nice little car, but I didn't get everything as promised to complete "the deal".








Would love to get a hold of him but he doesn't return e-mails or PMs, and when I do get him on the phone he pretends to lose signal and hangs up, then doesn't answer the phone again.
ridiculous.............


----------



## awglx (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (the-vwjedi)*

^thats lame







NO time for ppl like that
This things gunna be shweet


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (awglx)*

looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
wish i bought the qsw i looked at before i got my current a2 gli...


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_Rat, you can buy mine, $5500

i would love to, but lack of job/funds doesn't let me do what i want to do on my current a2...hell, i have to sell alot of my rare/hard-to-find parts just to pay rent/eat


----------



## boardrider247 (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (eurowner)*

Eurowner Pm me an let me know what you have. The more I drive mine the more I think about finding one with a good body.


----------



## jfg69 (Mar 19, 2003)

Any updates on this?... looks waay cool, nice work so far.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (jfg69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jfg69* »_Any updates on this?... looks waay cool, nice work so far.

i want pictures http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (BeatBox_kid)*

Well my buddy and I did a little welding today, I am debadging the trunk and leaving it smoooooooth. So we welded nail heads into the holes, I like the dangerous look while awaiting being ground off.
















I cut out the innner rib of a hood that was lying around. The curvature aided in following the body roll under the rear quarter panel. Not perfect but it won't be seen under the bumper. My finger is pointing to a drain hole we put in since I think trapped water and dirt is what caused the rust anyway.
















.................more to come tommarrow.


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (the-vwjedi)*

Oh yeah, I also picked up some clean 15" rims from the Bugjam swap meet this weekend. 








I got them super cheap, they are pretty clean but I had alot more budgeted for wheels so I might sandblast them and powder coat black, not sure if I am feeling the super shiny chrome look?


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (eurowner)*

i kinda like those wheels...what brand are they?


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (eurowner)*

Eurowner :" I hope they are 4x100 "

Naw they are 5x112 but I heard that I could fill dem holes with JB weld and then drill the new pattern, I seen it dawn on of dem dair Honder's from China. Yuk, Yuk.
Ratdub - I have no idea what brand they are, they are actually 4x100 bolt pattern and the et is 23 which is what sold me on them, I like the idea of them tucked on the edge of the wheel arch instead of gapped in like a 38-40mm ET I keep finding on aftermarket wheels. Best $75 I spent on the car yet.










_Modified by the-vwjedi at 1:33 PM 11-14-2007_


----------



## boardrider247 (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: (the-vwjedi)*

At least I get it


----------



## B4 Panzer (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: (the-vwjedi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the-vwjedi* »_
Naw they are 5x112 but I heard that I could fill dem holes with JB weld and then drill the new pattern, I seen it dawn on of dem dair Honder's from China. Yuk, Yuk.

hope you like chasing your wheels down the road while driving....


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (B4 Panzer)*

I didn't think I could be anymore "toungue in cheek".








Yes, they are 4x100, no I am not filling the holes with JB weld. Thanks for gracing me with your intilect guys, I know I am a rank amatuer from Flori-"duh", but sheesh.
Aaaanyway, here are some more photos of the resurection thus far. I'm getting pumped up now!























The filled hatch, almost there.








I also welded the fender antenae hole shut, I'm mounting the MK2 roof style from a Jetta.








Hours and hours of DA sanding.








We are at my good friend/MTB buddy's garage. He has a couple Arizona rust free 'ol schoolers for all you Datsun freaks out there. 1970 Datsun 240Z and a 1969 2000 roadster. Sweet.


























_Modified by the-vwjedi at 9:13 PM 11-15-2007_


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (eurowner)*

Yeah, they are some badass little cars. I am a daddy with 2 lil' chillins, so I am pimpin' a wagon.


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (eurowner)*

Did a little more work today, just some filler over the welded areas and the previously mentioned "scratches and dents". I elected NOT to use the 'ol pink BONDO I had lying around and went to the paint supply house this morning and purchased EVERCOAT lite weight filler. It is touted not to shrink and glog sandpaper as bad when prepping. Not to mention it comes out a cool blue color.
















I like to lay it on much thicker than needed and sand most off for a better leveling effect. Then spray polyester primer/sealer and feather some more.
















The hood had mucho rock chips that had surface rusted and needed alot of grinding sooo.....








On the way to a smoove trunk.
















Damn I forgot about the passenger side bumper support that needed fixing.
















I tried retro-fitting a set of 16" Audi rims with 225/50's on 'em, no chance of these fitting without serious customizing.


















_Modified by the-vwjedi at 1:36 AM 12-5-2007_


----------



## westcoastjay (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (the-vwjedi)*

looking good, definitely keeping my eye on this build.


----------



## SauerKraut (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: (the-vwjedi)*

****, thats the kind of love mine needs. 
And now...Im actually thinking about it. 
The problem is I know myself and I know it would turn into a major project just like the caddy I built a couple years ago.


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (eurowner)*

I like it so far! Does the quantum have lockers?


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Front diff is open
Center & rear difs are vacuum operated to lock with a pull of a center console mounted knob at any speed in any gear.


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (eurowner)*

yeah, what he said.


----------



## ralleypeto (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (SauerKraut)*

Dam i miss my syncro .My looked just like this, driving lights color everything.i had compomotive wheels on my .i wish i could find another one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ralleypeto (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (eurowner)*

A little far ,but do you have pics?


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (ralleypeto)*

i love it, i wish u were close id stop buy and check it out in person
good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good updating keep it up


----------



## IDriveA96Passat (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (BeatBox_kid)*

I just scrolled through the first post really fast and watched your QSW turn into a B5.








Anyways. Any updates?


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (IDriveA96Passat)*

Thanks for the kind words and interest everyone is showing, I should have some more pics of progress later this week. Holidays are slowing progress. I was helping the guy with the Datsuns weld on his 'ol school 1962 Dodge Van today. We took the red 1969 roadster 2000 (from the previous pics) for ride to lunch. That little booger is quick!








Insert scene from _Ferris Buellers Day Off_, when the mechanics were flying around town romping on Cameron's dad's Ferrari!









"It really is quite choice, if you have the means, I highly recommend picking one up"

















_Modified by the-vwjedi at 2:16 AM 12-5-2007_


----------



## Kraftw3rkJetta (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (the-vwjedi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the-vwjedi* »_Thanks for the kind words and interest everyone is showing, I should have some more pics of progress later this week. Holidays are slowing progress. I was helping the guy with the Datsuns weld on his 'ol school 1962 Dodge Van today. We took the red 1969 roadster 2000 (from the previous pics) for ride to lunch. That little booger is quick!








Insert scene from _Ferris Buellers Day Off_, when the mechanics were flying around town romping on Cameron's dad's Ferrari!









"It really is quite choice, if you have the means, I highly recommend picking one up"
















_Modified by the-vwjedi at 2:16 AM 12-5-2007_

"Relax, you fellas have nothing to worry about. I'm a professional."
"A professional what?"
I love Ferris Bueller quotes


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (Kraftw3rkJetta)*

Making some progress today.
























Next will be block sanding her down and I might just get her painted befor Santa comes!


----------



## Kraftw3rkJetta (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (the-vwjedi)*

lookin' good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (Kraftw3rkJetta)*

Thanks brotha.Your Jetta GLI looks tight! Nice job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I won't be getting as deep as you did with your GLI, I can't find suppliers for window seals/scrapers and stuff. In fact parts for this car are rare as rocking horse sh*t.


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (the-vwjedi)*

damn dude.. it looks awesome.. watching thread.


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (rico_arg)*

Still warm enough to paint? I'm jealous...


----------



## DubbyDriver (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (Vanagon-S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vanagon-S* »_Still warm enough to paint? I'm jealous...









I suppose if it's warm enough to grow palm trees . . . Not fair.


----------



## GTIbassplayer (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah soo not fair, ohio is really cold and your painting outside.


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (GTIbassplayer)*

well, layed on the rest of primer/sealer yesterday and doing some work on the sunroof piece and the red stuff here and there is filler putty for little nicks and scratches that show up through the primer.








So now I still have to re-prep some spots that I wasn't happy with the first time and block sand. BTW- it is 75 degrees and sunny today.








This is my first time with a Quantum, you can really see some subtle difference from most Dubs of this vintage like pop-rivets on the tail light trim. I guess it's the Audi influence.








The overall workmanship of the car is just different.


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (the-vwjedi)*

nice!!
cant wait to see it painted


----------



## SauerKraut (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: (the-vwjedi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the-vwjedi* »_
The overall workmanship of the car is just different.









In a good or bad way?


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (SauerKraut)*

Good from craftsmanship and quality standpoint.








Bad for taking apart and rebuilding yourself.


----------



## SauerKraut (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: (the-vwjedi)*

Its no secret Quantums are an absolute pain in the ass to work on.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: (SauerKraut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SauerKraut* »_Its no secret Quantum heatercore removal & reinstall is an absolute pain in the ass to work on. 








Fixed that for ya


----------



## SauerKraut (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: (eurowner)*

I havent had that specific "pleasure" meself. But Ill take your word.


----------



## vdubster79 (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: (SauerKraut)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Keep up the good work. I love wagons and sorely miss my old B3 VR6 5 Speed some days. I can't wait to move south! I hate snow and am going broke renting storage for my cars and a place to work on them


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (eurowner)*

I sand blasted and POR'ed the rear end because it was heavily surface rusted.
















The previous owner painted the calipers "cool" red rattle can.








( I did this post earlier in thread?????







)

_Modified by the-vwjedi at 4:31 PM 12-18-2007_


_Modified by the-vwjedi at 4:35 PM 12-18-2007_


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_ Its no secret Quantum heatercore removal & reinstall is an absolute pain in the ass to work on.







Fixed that for ya

That was the first repair I did on my first VW. My 84 QTD wagon. Even with the little thing it was the best car I've ever owned. It got scrapped because it was midway through a restoration and I had to move 1200 miles away and had no place to store it or means to bring it with me. A dark day indeed. Nobody would even take the shell for free. Shame.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (the-vwjedi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the-vwjedi* »_
The previous owner painted the calipers "cool" red rattle can.










I'd trade that rattle can red for the salt the heck out of the roads rust color we have around here any day.








I need to get a QSW to go with my coupe.


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (JohnBarleyCorn)*

nice project, will be keeping up with this,


----------



## SauerKraut (Jan 12, 2001)

sooo.. what's happening?


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (SauerKraut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SauerKraut* »_sooo.. what's happening?

Hot stuff?








Sorry, just reminded me of that scene. Telling my age there...


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (JohnBarleyCorn)*

painted today.








still high on fumes and trying to get my hands clean. I'll post pics soon.


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (the-vwjedi)*

doing some wet sanding and spraying the bumpers, I want to put it together befor I post pics.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (the-vwjedi)*

this was moving quick, where did the new pics go?


----------



## veector (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (BeatBox_kid)*

interesting build, cant wait to see where this goes
x2 for pics


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

Subscribed and waiting for after paint pics...


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (classicjetta)*

waiting for pics!!!


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (instg8r)*

patience grasshopper....................


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (the-vwjedi)*

Love that someone is actually doing a Quantum!


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (VDub2625)*

In an effort to keep this thread updated I'll include some of the "not so fun" stuff I've been doing the last few days. I bought alot of new gaskets that my lil' 10V 5 cyl Audi motor was in need of.








Valve cover, oil pan,intake manifold,exhaust manifold and header flange. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Getting the exhaust manifold off was a test of patience. Of course I snapped off a few bolt heads and 2 were missing.







But now that it is all off I think I am going to sandblast the manifold and POR it also. The intake may get some polishing too.
















you can see the header flange was actually a 5 bolt/3 hole configuration, it is apparently different on the Syncro version, I am learning.










Below only 6 outa 10 studs are broken. One needs to be drilled/tapped out, good times!







I outlined where one stud is directly above the motor mount, a *ROYAL* pain in the arse to get to, I don't know how I am going replace the stud and get a nut threaded on it with the manifold in place?
















Anyone done this job befor?


_Modified by the-vwjedi at 5:31 PM 1-22-2008_


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (the-vwjedi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the-vwjedi* »_I don't know how I am going replace the stud and get a nut threaded on it with the manifold in place?









Never owned the 5-banger, but would supporting the engine and removing the mount be feasible? Maybe that wouldn't really help since you'd have to then worry about getting the mount bolt in there once the manifold was on...Chicken or the egg?
I will own a QSW sometime in the next year, so this will be useful info for me too.
Only other thing I can think of is an air ratchet so you don't have to worry about turning it.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (eurowner)*

If you're gonna do all that, i'd consider actually pulling the engine out, and making sure ALL the gaskets are in good shape. Taking the front end off can't be that hard, then just roll the car back








Good luck on that! Upgraded pieces might be bale to be found from AUdi 5 cyls too...


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (VDub2625)*

Thanks guys, I don't think I 'll be pulling the motor, but I will port match the gaskets and try the air ratchet technique with my arsenal of attack. 
One of the exhaust nuts was rusted and stripped so bad I ended up cutting in half with a drimmel and air chisled the rest off.








I have a whole new set of studs ordered, any tips on removing/replacing them is welcomed.


----------



## AmphibiousDelight (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (the-vwjedi)*

Great. Just read this thread, word-for-word, and now I'm hooked on this project like a bad reality TV show.
Keep the updates a'comin'!
PS - Also glad to see a fellow dubber in this neck of the woods!


----------



## SauerKraut (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: (the-vwjedi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the-vwjedi* »_
I have a whole new set of studs ordered, any tips on removing/replacing them is welcomed.









Use two old throwaway nuts. Thread them both onto the stud, and tighten them against each other. I always place the two nuts so that they aren't on a section of thread that will be used by the new nuts, although it doesn't really matter. Apply torque to the bottom nut for removing, top one for installing. When its time to remove the nuts, evenly torque both so your stud doesn't work its way out again. 
oh and don't forget pb blaster, wd40, heat, whatever. 


_Modified by SauerKraut at 2:18 PM 1-27-2008_


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (the-vwjedi)*

When you get the new studs/nuts installed, be sure to apply a liberal coating of high temp anti-seize as it will make things easier down the road. I just finished dremel-ing off one of 3 downpipe nits on my audi 4k today during a snowstorm. I really wish I had a proper garage to work in, but you do what you can. Now I only have 2 more to go and I'm confident they will need the same treatment and of course, they're harder to get to.


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (JohnBarleyCorn)*

My wife and I are avid adventure racers and spent the weekend Mountainbiking 18 miles and trail running about 4 miles to train for this season, so the project took the back burner for the weekend. Can't wait to get this car rolling, perfect "adventure wagon" addition to the camper Vanagon.








Thanks again for all the advice, oddly enough I tried the 2 two nuts threaded against eachother allready to no avail. I will go at it again come tues., heat! and BFH will be brought out!








BTW-Anyone who is reading this thread will love the recent reader's ride Nitro16V:
http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml
too shweet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by the-vwjedi at 6:27 PM 1-30-2008_


----------



## SauerKraut (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: (the-vwjedi)*

Mmm I want his rally wheels.


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (SauerKraut)*

I can't leave Amphibious Delight just hanging without another episode of his fovorite "reality show".LOL








Well I feel like progress is slow, I'm waiting for parts from VW/BMW dealership from a friend and the Busdepot carries some good QSW stuff that it is transit!







can't wait.
Recently I seperated the bumper skins from the steel, they were a little surface rusted so they got a sanding and POR treatment befor reassembly.








As I mentioned befor I picked up some wheels from a VW show, they were chromed and too blingy for this project, so I sandblasted them and painted with Duplicolor wheel coating: Graphite=
















the ET is 23mm, so they should tuck right to the edge of the wheel well nicely.








My buddy with the welder has a pipe cutter, I used it to cut some galvanized steel pipe that I will be using as spacers to lift the rear end a little. This thing is nice to make precise straight cuts instead my other option: Zaw-saw and a vice.























Still working on the Manifold and exhaust sytem..............










_Modified by the-vwjedi at 2:00 PM 1-31-2008_


----------



## SauerKraut (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: (the-vwjedi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the-vwjedi* »_
My buddy with the welder has a pipe cutter, I used it to cut some galvanized steel pipe that I will be using as spacers to lift the rear end a little. This thing is nice to make precise straight cuts instead my other option: Zaw-saw and a vice.

























aka bandsaw.


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (SauerKraut)*









wuteva


----------



## ptrmzr (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: (the-vwjedi)*

The wheels look great! How difficult was it to blast off the chrome?
Where will you fit that space to give you some lift?
Also it looks like you sprayed on the POR. Is that how you did the read drive parts?


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (the-vwjedi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the-vwjedi* »_










Nice that the picture on the can matches the wheels


----------



## SauerKraut (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: (JohnBarleyCorn)*

Much improved look. Chrome just doesn't work on VWs unless its early model trim pieces.


----------



## green_pedro7 (Nov 17, 2005)

subscribed


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (green_pedro7)*

Finnaly finished up the "lifted" rear end. I have heard of a few guys doing 2" lift and higher, I went more like 1 3/4" with a 45mm spacer built from galvanized pipe, a rubber sleeve around it for vibration reduction and asthetics.







Then placed the old spring perch and cap on top to leave enough room for the spring to sit correctly:








finished one on the right. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This is what it looked like befor:








And this is finished product, busted knuckles & spring compressors, new dust boots from off road 4x4 shop and repainted the springs and calipers with that "caliper paint" from Autozone.
















I think it was worth the effort, a real PITA but the struts are SACHS grand tourings and the added wheel travel and clearance will be utilized. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SauerKraut (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: (the-vwjedi)*

Now you're on the right track.


----------



## turborabbit77 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (green_pedro7)*

VEry nice build.. Wish I was able to finish building my v8 QSW the way I wanted to.. But due to 3 surgeries now I can't.. If you think of anything you need pm me.. I have a parts car.. here's a pic







I went 1/2 lower in the rear.. But there is 3 settings.. 3/4 " above stock, 1/2 below and 1.5" bloew stock.. Havent got around to lowering the front the way I want. 
But the big hella's work great with the high beam selector.. I have a brand new BRA if you want some sand protection.


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (turborabbit77)*

Turborabbit-I contacted you several times about purchasing your QSW 4.2L project b4 your surgery, but it was a little out of my price range and you said you hadn't got the megasquirt kinks all worked out yet?








Parts needed? Maybe you could toss that motor in a bigass bubble wrap envelope and ship it to Florida?
Your car looks saweeeeet, don't sell her, one day you will kick your self in the ass for it, like my recollection of selling my daily driver '65 Splittie Bus in the late 90's for $1800!









Let's see some video of that bitch burning four tires!


----------



## ralleypeto (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: (the-vwjedi)*

I can t wait to see the end result of this quantum.I bet is going to be sweeeet







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SauerKraut (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (SauerKraut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SauerKraut* »_sooo.. what's happening?


----------



## veector (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (SauerKraut)*

x2 for updates


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (veector)*

Thanks for all the interest guys.








Sorry for taking so long to update progress. I painted the bumpers, mounted the roof antena and put all the door seals back in. I also fitted up the grill and lights, but I am waiting on the wheel arches and the bumper uppers to be painted befor posting any "real pics" of the paint job..............there have been some "spy photos" found floating the net though.
















I also got the mutha truckin' broken/rusted exhaust manifold studs out, replaced with OEM new ones, new gaskets, copper nuts, and wallah!!:








I know it seems insignificant but it was a small victory to me.








The intake got new "port matched" gasket, new down pipe gasket, new O2 sensor, new plugs, buttoned everything together: fuel lines, vacuum lines,elec. connections.............hold breath,.......turn the key............she fired right up!







once the hydraulic lifters built pressure she was purring like a kitten. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Wish I had a sound clip, it sounds great.


----------



## SauerKraut (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (the-vwjedi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the-vwjedi* »_
I know it seems insignificant but it was a small victory to me.










I know how that feels, the 5cyl in that engine bay is such a mother****er to work on, its bred a whole new line of curses. 
Color looks good from here, but Im a fan of greys.


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (SauerKraut)*

yeah, the whole car seems more attuned to Audi quality rather than VW's simpler "user friendly" design, very mish-mash hybrid of both.








The color is Aviator Grey Pearl effect, I think it was limited to the 2000 Audi TT only, me likes, it really "pops" in the sun.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (the-vwjedi)*

i lov the color you choose
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the cars coming together


----------



## ralleypeto (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (BeatBox_kid)*

Any updates on this project?I will really like to see the end results.Any one has a Quantum for sale out there?


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (ralleypeto)*

Well, I had an issue with clutch pedal droop, new clutch slave cylinder and master was put in by my buddy Jeff at http://www.volkswurks.com. He is the only other person to turn a wrench on her beside me, he has a lift, the knowledge, vacuum pump, and is very fair guy so he hooked me up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Thanks bra.
The BFG G-Force radials looks good and handle great! I'm still waiting for a set of hubcentric rings to arrive with the odd 57.1 ID and 63.3 OD for my wheels. But I have been driving her short distance to work and to the MTB track @ Gatorback today to check out the race course for tomorrow starting the SERC series. Here she is pulling the duty I designed her for.
















Still need to buff out the paint, find OG pass. handle, put in headliner,stereo shizzle, wheel arches and trim, but she is on the road! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (the-vwjedi)*

Wow, that thing looks great. I'm getting ready to buy myself an 83 TD
Edit: I've always wanted to paint one of my VW's that color. Can't wait to see it buffed out and reassembled.


_Modified by DubbinChris at 11:41 PM 3-15-2008_


----------



## SauerKraut (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (the-vwjedi)*

Excellent!
About time..








Mine pulled duty as a mtb vehicle for a while..








Then it spent some time in the snow..








Come spring itll be towing one of these bad mother****ers.
















Good to see its back on the road. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yoshboston (Aug 2, 2003)

there's nothing like hitting the trails getting brutally muddy and sitting on the back deck of a wagon when you get back. been too long since I was out on my bike. nice setup!


----------



## ralleypeto (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (the-vwjedi)*

That's looking good man.Dam i miss my syncro







more and more


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (ralleypeto)*

Thanks for the kind werdz.








I hope to get it more together for a trip to the NC mountains for the 2nd SERC race. Hopefully a little more training will help me place a little better than 8th place this time.








I'll post a "centerfold" picture layout once she is all complete. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









BTW Saurcraut, why the "want to buy a Golf with Jetta front end"????


_Modified by the-vwjedi at 5:41 PM 3-21-2008_


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (the-vwjedi)*

nice collections of cars you got there...


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (VWFOX407)*

Yoshboston- You're too right, I have put in a little muddy time recently too @ Tsali , NC last weekend for the SERC#2 race, got my arse handed to me by the locals there.







Oh well, still good times and I am 2nd place overall in the points standings. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
VWFOX407- Thanks mang, the '04 Passat might be up for sale again, it's such a nice car and I just don't drive it much, besides I miss my Vanagon.








I did work on the trim and repaint the pillars, she needs some window tint bad!


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Great ride


----------



## SauerKraut (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: 1986 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (the-vwjedi)*

Did yours come with the luggage compartment slider cover?


----------



## tahoemiles (Apr 16, 2008)

how r the rear shocks working out? did u re-use the old springs?


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

Kraut- Yes, I have the luggage cover, it is in perfect shape 22 years of use later.
















Tahoe- I just pulled the spacers back out last week, I used the original springs and it was too harsh a ride for me, stiff but not very forgiving, I think it "toed in" the rear end too much too. Others may like it, I still have the spacers and extra spring perches if you want to give it a try. 


_Modified by the-vwjedi at 2:40 AM 4-20-2008_


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (the-vwjedi)*

The shifting really improved with new clutch master cyl, but the shifter itself was still sloppy and "crunchy" feeling. I ordered every new shifter bushing that my buddy had available at the VW dealership and went to work yesterday. This is what I found:








original 22 y/o look.








This is a side by side comparison of the 2 new bushings that guide the shift rod on the stick and what was left of the old ones are in my hand. Hmmm?








This is what is left of the lower half of the ball socket, it was showing a little age too.
















All new bushings/springs a custom boot from David Luddy on the yahho syncro group and a B&M shifter handle. Ahhh shifter bliss. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (the-vwjedi)*

How did you manage to get the car into any gear before???


----------



## SauerKraut (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: (the-vwjedi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the-vwjedi* »_Kraut- Yes, I have the luggage cover, it is in perfect shape 22 years of use later.









For some reason mine didn't come with it, but I found one at the junkyard last weekend. Had to be dyed, but perfect shape as well. 

Thats one of the worst shift disasters Ive seen..








"like throwin a hotdog down a hallway"
I couldnt find a source for quantum shifter stuff, so I had to go out on my own and make the ****.



_Modified by SauerKraut at 4:55 PM 4-20-2008_


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (SauerKraut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SauerKraut* »_
"like throwin a hotdog down a hallway"

Don't think I've ever heard that pharse used is that way.
Anyway, what else did that quantum in the JY have on it. Anyother usable parts? Interior bits?


----------



## SauerKraut (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_
Don't think I've ever heard that pharse used is that way.
Anyway, what else did that quantum in the JY have on it. Anyother usable parts? Interior bits?

It was complete minus radiator when I got my hands on it.


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (SauerKraut)*

Well, wasn't quite like throwing a "hotdog down a hallway", more like ghost shifting every gear and double clutching every shift, my wife might drive it now.








I'm looking for cruise control linkage and the radiator shroud if any of you guys up North have any leads. I'd have a better chance of finding naked swimsuit calendar models in my junk yard than any Syncro Quantums.


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (the-vwjedi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the-vwjedi* »_I'd have a better chance of finding naked swimsuit calendar models in my junk yard.









Sweet. Can you hook me up with one?


----------



## treehouseman (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (the-vwjedi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the-vwjedi* »_ I'm still waiting for a set of hubcentric rings to arrive with the odd 57.1 ID and 63.3 OD for my wheels. 

where did you order these rings from and how much did you pay?


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (treehouseman)*

pm'd


----------



## ksgraphite (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (the-vwjedi)*

nice werk!
so nice to see the time put into a squanto!!
I'm so pissed I just sold mine








now i'm in the hunt for a clean one.
"img src="


----------



## 53Bicycles (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (ksgraphite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ksgraphite* »_nice werk!
so nice to see the time put into a squanto!!

hehe...squanto, I call mine the stinkro


----------



## tahoemiles (Apr 16, 2008)

mime sags a bit in the back and rear springs r tired although it only has 110,xxx on the car any suggestions on new springs that would fit......ps project is coming along great!


----------



## SauerKraut (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (ksgraphite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ksgraphite* »_
I'm so pissed I just sold mine










Im pleased to announce I will never sell mine. Ill run it into the ground or set it on fire when the time comes.


----------



## ksgraphite (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (SauerKraut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SauerKraut* »_
Im pleased to announce I will never sell mine. Ill run it into the ground or set it on fire when the time comes.










i h8 u right now kraut!








but i'm so pleased to hear the loyalty to da battlewagon.
cheers 2 u









i have confidence i'll find a better one. (please)


----------



## sm6jesse (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (SauerKraut)*

I have an 86 qsw-love it. just wondering if you could clarify your advice on "Keep the 10v running cool and drive within the powerband and itll run for ever and get you there faster than you might think."
i am new. what is the ideal powerband and what is 10v refering to? 10 valves?
thanks,
jesse


----------



## SauerKraut (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (sm6jesse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sm6jesse* »_I have an 86 qsw-love it. just wondering if you could clarify your advice on "Keep the 10v running cool and drive within the powerband and itll run for ever and get you there faster than you might think."
i am new. what is the ideal powerband and what is 10v refering to? 10 valves?
thanks,
jesse

Means you rarely ever need to rev the motor beyond 4k, there's not much happening in the higher revs anyway except noise. Think of it as a draughthorse; slow and steady. 
I hardly ever even use full throttle, even when Im towing my sailboat or going through the passes. Despite the car being a pig at close to 3400lbs, the parasitic drag from the AWD system, and the motor output not exactly herculean, there's no need to rape the engine to keep up with or ahead of traffic. 
These motors (the 10 valve 5 cylinders) don't like being hot, and are very reliable when kept on the cool side. That said, maintain the cooling system well and I'd recommend a low temp fan switch and thermostat.


----------



## sm6jesse (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (SauerKraut)*

sweet, thanks.
-jesse


----------



## MooshyPork (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (sm6jesse)*

sweet project. I have an old audi 4000 Q (pretty much the same motor) so I know what it's like with the manifold issues.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: (the-vwjedi)*

Just bought a Quantum myself last night, watching your thread for some good ideas. Love your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (SauerKraut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SauerKraut* »_
These motors (the 10 valve 5 cylinders) don't like being hot, and are very reliable when kept on the cool side. That said, maintain the cooling system well and I'd recommend a low temp fan switch and thermostat.

and have an accurate temp gauge...hehe, higher than average reading of gauge but normal running gave me many scares


----------



## SauerKraut (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (Aw614)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aw614* »_
and have an accurate temp gauge...hehe, higher than average reading of gauge but normal running gave me many scares

Oooh yeah. That one still gets me once in a while.


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (SauerKraut)*

I believe there is a fix to it, I had on mine, I cant remember, but its something electrically that will make the gauge read a lot lower. I had it fixed, the week before it was wrecked, and it worked really well on the highway where most of the false temp readings occured


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (Aw614)*

Went riding yesterday morning befor work. While I was on the garage floor taking off my riding shoes I decided I liked the view so much I would snap a pic of the moment.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (the-vwjedi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the-vwjedi* »_Went riding yesterday morning befor work. While I was on the garage floor taking off my riding shoes I decided I liked the view so much I would snap a pic of the moment.

















Nice collection, you should keep the Passat.


----------



## spaeth (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (Row1Rich)*

Sweet car! I have had 5 QSWs the last one with an audi 10 valve turbo motor in it. They are the best cars. Some day I will have another and hopefully put a the 20 valve turbo motor out of the audi 200 in it. We have a 91 Audi 200 TQ wagon right now but I like the way the Quantum drives better. The 5 cylinder motor is one of my favorite power plants ever, even have a South African 2.6 liter 5 cylinder in my Vanagon. The sound of the 5 cylinder is unmatched. Nice job on a clean Quantum!
Craig


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (spaeth)*

They are great powerplants. I would love to see an install of the inline 5 in your Vanny, can you shut the engine access panel okay? Any trimming of the sheet metal? I'm thinking a Subie SVX 3.3L boxer 6 cyl. when the time comes, they look like factory when installed.
I finished up the headliner a while ago, was able to run the XM and radio antena under and down the "A" pillar. The material has these Skull n' crossbones pattern, the sunvisors/trim and overhead light and crnk area were all dyed black. I like the result.

















Still need to reinstall the rest of the body molding, but I like this angle. The BFG g-force radials are worth their weight in gold, very pleased with low road noise and super grippy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (the-vwjedi)*

What did you use to dye those panels? They look factory.


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (VDub2625)*

looking good! i was surprised with such an offroad stance you went with such an on-road performance tire.


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (sirswank)*

Well it's back to stock stance, the lifted was too harsh, I need some adjustable coil overs!








I figured with my tire choice that I am driving on road 99.9% of the time so I was going with "on-road performance", I still have the 14" snowflakes I might mount a set of "rally tires" on.








I used "DEP" flat finish vinyl/cloth spray from a local paint shop. It is like $13 a can but I think well worth it over the $2 shiz from Auto Zone, if prepped correctly with wax and grease remover solvent it looks like factory finish. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SauerKraut (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (the-vwjedi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the-vwjedi* »_
I used "DEP" flat finish vinyl/cloth spray from a local paint shop. It is like $13 a can but I think well worth it over the $2 shiz from Auto Zone, if prepped correctly with wax and grease remover solvent it looks like factory finish. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

fyi kiwi leather scuff stuff works wonders on the vinyl parts. 
rally tires are cool for the first 20 minutes, then they get annoying. mine used to have a set of real deal non-dot michelin rally tires on it.


----------



## skopek (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (the-vwjedi)*

Nice QSW !!! congrants...


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (skopek)*

I don't want to thread crash, but what is the current opinion on how to replace the 5 cyl with a 4 cyl diesel? I know the syncro makes it's tricky.


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (DubbinChris)*

I don't want to thread crash, but what is the current opinion on how to replace the 5 cyl with a 4 cyl diesel? I know the syncro makes it's tricky.

Doood, then don't.








I think this topic deserves it's own thread all together.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_I don't want to thread crash, but what is the current opinion on how to replace the 5 cyl with a 4 cyl diesel? I know the syncro makes it's tricky.

Search and you will find out that it will take you a lot of $$$$, time and fab skills. Once done, you might find out the 4 banger TDi motor barely can move a 3,500lb QSW.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (the-vwjedi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the-vwjedi* »_
Doood, then don't.









Just thought I would pop a quick question in here since there seems to not be very many quantum guys in the threads. I've got an 83 TD and am considering buying a QSW. I'd really like to put the TD in the QSW. I can tune it to 150+ so it could move the weight fairly well at that point. Can anyone direct me to some info? I've heard from one guy that it would be possible using the Audi 80/90 quattro trans.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_I've got an 83 TD and am considering buying a QSW. I'd really like to put the TD in the QSW. 

Why ruin 2 fairly "rare" VWs? Leave them alone
By the time you have it runnin' with "150+" and the price of diesel; it's not cost effective unless you are lighting your cigars with $100 bills, Krusty.
And, what MPG do you think you'll get with your "150+" tuned TD motor propelling a QSW?


----------



## SauerKraut (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_
Why ruin 2 fairly "rare" VWs? Leave them alone
By the time you have it runnin' with "150+" and the price of diesel; it's not cost effective unless you are lighting your cigars with $100 bills, Krusty.
And, what MPG do you think you'll get with your "150+" tuned TD motor propelling a QSW?

Nothing VAG is cost effective, skillet.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (SauerKraut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SauerKraut* »_
Nothing VAG is cost effective, skillet. 

Leaving them stock is


----------



## SauerKraut (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (eurowner)*

Especially when they're a quarter century old, huh?


----------



## nowake19 (May 25, 2005)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (the-vwjedi)*

HeHe I just covered my headliner this weekend with the same pattern... what did you use to dye the trim?


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (nowake19)*

I used "DEP" flat finish vinyl/cloth spray from a local paint shop. It is like $13 a can but I think well worth it over the $2 shiz from Auto Zone, if prepped correctly with wax and grease remover solvent it looks like factory finish. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif























Post some pics! of these = QSW!!!






































_Modified by the-vwjedi at 4:44 AM 10-20-2009_


----------



## mrjoshm (Jul 24, 2003)

awesome syncro, give us some more updates.
i love all the purists in this thread.. i'm better off not saying what i did to my QSW..


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (mrjoshm)*

I realized it has been months since I updated this thread. Since I posted last I have become the new owner of a MK1 Jetta Coupe, she will probly be prepped out for some track fun.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
QSW and Coupe in the garage together.








I had a custom "cat-back" exhaust installed, roof rack wind deflector, maybe a few odds and ins here and there, still haven't put the trim back on or tinted the windows,







but I have been driving the shiz out of her with no probs. In fact she made the over 200 mile journey to the 2008 Florida Bug Jam cruising 80mph all day, pulled the 1st place trophy for 85-92 modified class!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















Hope winter is treating everyone okay. Cheers.










_Modified by the-vwjedi at 4:26 PM 11-10-2008_


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (the-vwjedi)*

.........................Hello?

No love for the stinkro?


----------



## Passat94VR6 (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (the-vwjedi)*

Congrats on your MkI man!!! I was wondering what ever happened to this thread - glad it's back and the Q's been showing ya a good time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (Passat94VR6)*

Just found your thread. Nice work! 
Fix/ replace those fan shrouds. Cooling system is not that great and needs help, especially down south with the heat. I priced a set a shrouds awhile back and it was over $100. Too much for glorified cardboard. Rubber pickup mudflaps and some creative trimming should work for you.








Try to locate some Santana lights, nice improvement. My pics might still be up on the Yahoo syncro site showing the comparison between US lights and the Euro Santana lights.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (Harold)*

Two thumbs up for the side by side. Where did you find such a nice MK1 Jetta Coupe? And are there any more of them there? Wait, no don't tell me....I still have a 91 GLI underway and my 82 Quantum Coupe mid-process and my 84 Quantum TD Wagon mid-process...I need to dial it back a bit, but temptation abounds.


----------



## ralleypeto (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: (the-vwjedi)*

Every time i look at ur thread i want a qsw again,but where to find one these days?Congrats on this car it came out superb.


----------



## HighPlainsDrifter (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: 1986 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (the-vwjedi)*

Nice work, Jedi! I just happened across this thread after looking at an '86 QSW yesterday. Now I see why you've been absent from thesamba. I like your taste in cars, man. And congrats on the coupe.


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: 1986 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (HighPlainsDrifter)*

Thanks drifta,
Yeah I haven't been doing much work on the Vannie recently, just enjoying her, although she does need some luv. I put alot of time in the QSW and she has just been fun to drive now. I think I am going to strip down the Coupe to bare bones race weight and drop a carburated 2.0 16V motor in for fun.















I want to just get it running with the lil' 1.6 8valver first, then maybe spend the chee$e. These 'ol watercoolers have me hooked, thanks for the comments. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 8587qsw (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: 1986 Quantum Syncro Wagon project pics (the-vwjedi)*

Hi Jedi,
What are you up to these days with your QSW?
Was reading your QSW's body's resto, very nice indeed







!!
I myself own an '85 & '87 QSWs.
-Regards,
Louis


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Hi Louis!
Scoty


----------



## thedubwhisperer (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

Jedi. your qsw is candy.


----------



## 8587qsw (Sep 12, 2006)

HI Scoty!!

What r u up 2 these days?
I saw somewhere your brother (?) crashed, blue QSW. Pixs look as if the QSW sheetmetal/chassis is made out of soda-can, much like today's cars. I sure thought the QSWs sheetmetal was alot tougher, but I guess in an accident it also depends on the angle of the hit. In any event the important thing is that he walked away from the accident.
-Regards,
-Louis


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Louis, that car, well the way it impacted, good thing it wasn't a US made car! Made for the Autobahn! Sifting through sycnronized


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

I love re-visiting this thread, I'll update some pics when I get something decent accomplished.








Here is something under the hood.
















The Jetta coupe is gone to a really cool girl in Alabama, she and her man came and towed her home for a fist full of Bengamins,







Sad to see her go but just too many hungry children with VW badges hanging around here. Goodby little Coupe.








The cheese went to a new set of 18x225/35 tires with mounting balance and 4 wheel alignment....gulp. I also put a new CV joint on pass. side up front. This is my '04 Passat GLS. My wife is the primary driver and my 2 chillin's are often back seat passengers so she has to be tip top shape 24/7. I also think it is just damn sexy too.
























Louis- You live in Ocala and have 2 QSW!







I thought I had the only one south of the Mason-Dixie line.








JBarleycorn-Thanks for the props,haven't seen any other Coupes around ever.This MK1 Rabbit took first in his class next to me @ BugJam, it is also in the April HotVW's. Too clean.
















Ralleypeto, Drifta, Dubwisper thanks for the encouragment to help keep one of these under-celebrated QSW's on the road.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Highplanesdrifta- This is a shot of our "Full Moon Bus Club" at the Bug Jam. Dig it.
















Keep the Dub culture alive.










_Modified by the-vwjedi at 5:21 AM 3-4-2009_


----------



## 8587qsw (Sep 12, 2006)

"Louis- You live in Ocala and have 2 QSW! I thought I had the only one south of the Mason-Dixie line. "
Jedi, funny you thought that, which is exactly what I thought a few months after I bought my 1st one, '87QSW, in 2002 until I came accross the 2nd one, '85QSW, in 2004, which I now also own.
-Louis


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (8587qsw)*

About a month ago I found signs of a family of mice living behind the interior panel of the cargo area.







One had chewed through a rear speaker wire so I was forced to do some wire splicing and cleaning up.
















While involved I went ahead and installed a 550 Watt amp. in a secret area.







Also finally put in a set of Infinity front speakers, they needed trimming to fit correctly flush.








This is the driver side, as seen with "nothing worth stealing in here", version of PYLE speaker grills from Walmart.
















I removed both grounding blocks, they were a liitle crusty. The one on the right is post, dremel micro wire brush action!
















Back in January it actually got a little cold here in Florida and the morning dew froze over night.








March is a great Month for camping, and getting out. Cool at nights, and 70-80 degree high during the day. Just finished up 3 day trip down Santa Fe river with my Dad and my son. Good times. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Cheers from North Florida in spring time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ralleypeto (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (the-vwjedi)*

Good to see you still giving the qsw love,i have not found one that i want to buy yet,i did buy however a 04 b5 wagon 4motion 5spd 1.8t.Let me know if you ever want to sell her







i doubt that.Keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ralleypeto)*

Been awhile since I uodated this thread. She is running well, the 10V Audi motor has proved to be quite an impressive power house, pulling gear trailer, bikes and four people with ease. Since I last updated this thread I had the windows tinted 20% all around and sprayed the rims "flash silver". The BFG G-force radials are also worth their weight in gold, super quiet on the highway and sticky as hell. Rolled her out for a wash and pic with the Vanagon.
















BTW- I will be prepping her for sale soon Raleypeto, I think it is time for a new project again.


----------



## Tim Chunks (Oct 8, 2005)

cool build.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (the-vwjedi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the-vwjedi* »_
BTW- I will be prepping her for sale soon Raleypeto, I think it is time for a new project again.









A nice clean car like this should sell well.


----------



## DirtyPile (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (the-vwjedi)*

Inspiring thread, damn nice looking wagon, would be hard for me to sell after all that work.
You have convinced me to go look at an 86 QSW for sale up here in the great NW.


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DirtyPile)*

Tim,Chris, Dirty pile,
Thanks for the props, I am going to have a hard time selling her, I made the decision a few months ago and I haven't even bought a "for sale" sign.








My plan is to take her out for a photo shoot and try to get her featured here on the Vortex, then list her in the classifieds, I will prolly regret seeing her go, been a great driver for almost 2 years. I would like to see north of $4,000. I think she is worth way more but there doesn't seem to be a big market for these cars and noone seems to have cash right now either.







We'll see, I'm not in a hurry. Anyone need a great winter car up there in North states?


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (the-vwjedi)*

I agree on both point, yeah it's prob worth it, but also nobody has a ton of money for toys these days. I just finally bought my first QSW, and it didn't even have a motor.


----------



## oasis (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (eurowner)*

This is the first time I have noticed this thread. Very nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (oasis)*

As allways I feel I need to graciously respond to all the positive remarks about the build. I am proud to drive her but the time has come for her to have a new home. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I have the QSW listed in the classifieds:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4749629








I just really dig this photo alongside the Wolfsburg Vanagon.


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (the-vwjedi)*









Both of these rides are nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (VolksAddict)*

Thanks, I agree they are both nice rides.








I am getting another aircooled Bus, I must have the room in the garage so the QSW has gone on the auction block. 
Now is your chance to own one of the finest Q's left on the planet!








http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors..._1165


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (the-vwjedi)*

Car is *SOLD*.
Sad to see her go, but new owner is a VW/Audi enthusiast in Kansas, seems like he is pretty excited, so she is going to good home.








It was a fun time little QSW.








_Modified by the-vwjedi at 4:55 PM 4-5-2010_


_Modified by the-vwjedi at 7:16 AM 4-7-2010_


----------



## fraanz (Jul 3, 2003)

beautiful car, one of my buddies actually got it so i'll be able to get a ride. you did stellar work man.


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

sorry i missed this, sucks about the rust, i didn't see it when i had it.

shame you sold it. :wave:

(Former owner from TN)

btw I found it in Macon GA


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

Nice work. I'll be back when I have more time to look. 

It's a lot like our 87...:thumbup:


----------



## asteroth666 (Oct 10, 2008)

*sadness*

this makes me wanna cry cause my 88 qsw is on hold with half an engine due to a nasty shoulder injury


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

Damn I really miss this car. She was fun but the family hated it, I never got the a/c working.

Anyway, anybody know the current owner? I would love to see some updates on her.

Fraanz? Thanks:beer:


----------



## vwsnaps (Jan 2, 2000)

the-vwjedi said:


> Damn I really miss this car. She was fun but the family hated it, I never got the a/c working.
> 
> Anyway, anybody know the current owner? I would love to see some updates on her.
> 
> Fraanz? Thanks:beer:


Did Chris buy it ?


----------



## snuffysdub (Jan 31, 2004)

Well, I've often wondered whatever happened to "Sassy" after I sold her. It's really good to know she was VERY well taken care of and hopefully is still on the road. 

And yes, I still miss her! Best damn car I ever owned. Funny thing-she was sold new in FLA. I owned her when i lived in N. GA, then WV(these are the best snow cars ever made!) and back to central GA. Weird how she returned back to FLA.


----------



## vwvee (Oct 2, 2011)

*Quantum*

Hello,
I know its been a while.....I just picked up a sync0 Quantum.....What did you use to lift the car and what was the tire size you decided on.....I'm up in Ohio .Thanks for your posts,...


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

Wow, talk about a throwback.

I don't know about this QSW, but I lifted my 4000 with 20v 90 parts.

Ps moved on to lifting other B chassis


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

Good to see everyone's new rides. I would really like to see any updates on the Stinkro from the current owner.

My latest endeavor is my little 1981 Caddy diesel.


----------



## vwsnaps (Jan 2, 2000)

Funny

I am lurking in the QSQ forum to find which fuse is for the blower motor as my bentley is failing me..


and i forgot that my QSW used to be yours - i should revisit this thread once i get the blower motor to work 

snow on the way.











sitting with winter wheels next to TDI on winter wheels.

last week


----------

